# Nude Beach (with pic)



## Johnms

OK not really anything to do with naked people on Johnson Beach (that happened later) but I wanted everyone to see my fish. I did catch two very nice redfish this morning. 24.5" and 26". I was by myself so the 26" is still there! I decided to try around the islands (Eden) across from Galvez launch. Caught one on live pinfish the other on live croaker - both were freeline (no weight just hook no drag). I caught maybe 1/2 dozen undersize specks on top water - walking the dog. Action went all the way until 9:00 AM.
*
*


----------



## abcarr

Nice! Those are some fatties


----------



## davdoc0011

Love catching a few reds early in the Morning.

Nice Catch Man.

Sounds like you have a nice day


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3

Nice reds - I got one yesterday 17.5".. could not stretch him..


----------



## REDFISH KING

Nice Reds ......


----------



## oxbeast1210

lol i bet everyone was expecting a different set of twins :whistling:

Honestly was kinda scared to see bubba in his birthday suit but finally looked lol

Nice catch for sure! :notworthy:


----------



## oxbeast1210

what size pinfish and croaker? i never get bites on them maybe what i'm using is to big


----------



## Ikester

Nice reds!


----------



## Johnms

*Pinfish size*

Both the croaker and the pinfish were kind of average size about 4". I caught these this morning on top water (7:20 to 7:30 AM - Near Perdido Oyster Bar across from the park launch.,) I used a Rappalla Skitterwalk mullet colored (Wal-Mart sells them). Learn how to walk the dog with the lure. Also - sharpen those hooks! Red's have tough mouths.


----------



## 82whaler

oxbeast1210 said:


> what size pinfish and croaker? i never get bites on them maybe what i'm using is to big


They are never to Big....on larger ones you may want to trim the fins though.


----------



## Johnms

26.5 baby~


----------



## oxbeast1210

lol ok will do thanks for the tip!


----------



## Johnms

*go back and look at the first pic and compare*

Go back and look at those pics. I had to let go the top fish in the first picture. I went back this morning and caught another which is the last pic I uploaded. I swear -is that the same fish I let go?


----------



## deeracuda

all the reds right now seem really fat


----------



## parrothead

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

